
Driverless cars will lead to more sex on the road, study says - sahin-boydas
https://www.nbcnews.com/business/autos/driverless-cars-will-lead-more-sex-road-study-says-n936801
======
WheelsAtLarge
ok, what's the problem? The real danger is people having it now. I wonder how
many crashes can be attributed to it. A bunch, I bet. If it's a problem then
add more windows and a few cameras.

